

Show HN: HN Rank Chrome extension - m4xt3r
https://www.jitbit.com/hacker-news-rank/

======
mcescalante
This should be really helpful at showing me what sites I think I should submit
to HN that have already appeared as popular in the past. Really neat plugin,
already enjoying looking at sites with it!

------
baocin
Getting this error - "Package is invalid. Details: 'Could not load extension
icon 'icon.png'.'"

Chrome Version 40.0.2214.94 (64-bit) Arch Linux

~~~
m4xt3r
Submitted an update to the Chrome Web Store. Should appear soon. Could anyone
on Ubuntu let me know if it worked please?

~~~
listic
403 - Forbidden: Access is denied.

------
mrpollo
It would be a great addition to be able to upvote/downvote from the extension,
and see an overview of who made the post (user) with karma details

~~~
maximveksler
I can’t see why it’s a good feature, since upvotes count when something is hot
on HN, when it’s not hot you can simply “submit” it and it upvotes for the
previous submitter but HN is for discover of new stuff, less for “maintaining
point of interest” for that btw you can try kifi.com

------
maximveksler
So is it for submitting sites to HN or for seeing site rank from the
extension? (or both?)

~~~
m4xt3r
It does both. If a web-site wasn't submitted before, you can quickly submit it
by clicking on the extension. So it works as a share bookmarklet too.

